# EGD w/ fluoroscopy



## rcclary (Apr 17, 2009)

If the doctor is performing an EGD with insertion and dilation via guidewire 
(43248) w/ fluoroscopy interpretation, which code would be used for the fluorscopy?


----------



## j.berkshire (Apr 20, 2009)

Look at CPT 74360 and modifier 26.


----------

